# 3. Kalenderblatt KBU Kalender 2012 (Februar)



## Handlampe (28. Februar 2011)

Weiter geht's mit der nächsten Abstimmung
Die Wahl zum Bild des Monats *Februar* steht an.
Wie gehabt: Jeder hat eine Stimme
Die Abstimmung läuft eine Woche.​


Bild 1
*Kampf mit dem Gegenlicht*





_Gabi zwischen Rath und Brück
Foto: Jörg (Schnegge)_



Bild 2
*Hubert irgendwo über seinem Wohnzimmer*




_Fahrer: Onkel Hubert fährt davon
Ort: Höhentrail im Feytal
Fotograf: Selbstfotoknipsmechanik_



Bild 3
*Vor dem offenen, nicht bewaldeten Land von kultisch tätigen weiblichen, teils  bewarzten Personen.*




_Helge kurz vor dem Hexenfeld
Foto: Melanie (surftigresa)_



Bild 4
*Die Biene MieMa im Blumenbeet*




_Daniel auf dem Trail nach Tijarafe
Foto: Melanie (surftigresa)_



Bild 5
*Sundowner*




_Foto und Fahrer Seelrider_



Bild 6
*Bis zum Leuchtturm und noch weiter...*




_Melanie und Thomas
Foto: MieMaMeise_



Bild 7
*Buntes Treiben*




_Melanie über einen der schönsten Karrenwege nach Tazacorte
Foto: der.anderehelge _



Bild 8
*Auswärtsspiel: Grün Gelb Liteville  trifft auf  Blau-Grün La Palma*




_Melanie auf der Abfahrt vom Roque de los Muchachos
Foto: Thomas (daywalker74)_


Bild 9
*Neuer Dopingskandal: Profi mit Sangria im Blut erwischt*




_Auf dem Rad: Ralph Näf (Multivan Merida Biking Team)
Datum: 19.02.2011
Ort: Paguera (Mallorca)
Foto: petejupp (aus der KBU-Region) _


Bild 10
*Fönfrisur*




_Melanie auf der Abfahrt vom Roque de los Muchachos
Foto: Thomas (daywalker74)
_


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. März 2011)

Hallo Uwe wo ist denn beim bunten treiben die Melanie geblieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (1. März 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe wo ist denn beim bunten treiben die Melanie geblieben?



Micha, ich glaub Du brauchst ´ne stärkere Brille !


----------



## surftigresa (1. März 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe wo ist denn beim bunten treiben die Melanie geblieben?


 
Ich bin einfach zu klein. Immer werde ich übersehen 

Kann ich auch alle Bilder wählen????? Dann ist der Kalender halt voll


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. März 2011)

mein Favorit wäre das gleiche Bild mit Daniel drauf gewesen. Nichts für Ungut Melanie.


----------



## Enrgy (2. März 2011)

Also ich hab die gleichen Probs wie der Micha, unsere "surft die Gräser" auf dem Foto zu finden. Klar konnte ich mir irgendwie anhand des Trailverlaufs denken, daß sie da in der Ecke zu finden sein soll, aber so richtig kommt das nicht raus.
Daher habe ich auch für ein anderes Foto gestimmt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Also ich hab die gleichen Probs wie der Micha, unsere "surft die Gräser" auf dem Foto zu finden. Klar konnte ich mir irgendwie anhand des Trailverlaufs denken, daß sie da in der Ecke zu finden sein soll, aber so richtig kommt das nicht raus.
> Daher habe ich auch für ein anderes Foto gestimmt.


----------



## Handlampe (2. März 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> mein Favorit wäre das gleiche Bild mit Daniel drauf gewesen. Nichts für Ungut Melanie.



Hab mich auch ziemlich schwer getan, welches ich von Beiden nominieren soll.


----------



## surftigresa (2. März 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hab mich auch ziemlich schwer getan, welches ich von Beiden nominieren soll.


 
Danke Uwe, dass Du Dich für mich entschieden hast! Wenigstens einer hält zu mir


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Danke Uwe, dass Du Dich für mich entschieden hast! Wenigstens einer hält zu mir



Melanie kannst du mir noch einmal verzeiehen?


----------



## surftigresa (2. März 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Melanie kannst du mir noch einmal verzeiehen?


 
Ich weiss nicht.... Ihr Männer seid doch alle gleich. Das einzige was zählt, sind lange Haare 

Aber gut, ich denk' noch mal drüber nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (3. März 2011)

Hm, ich finde es ein bisschen schade, dass es so viele Urlaubsbilder sind. Fotos aus der Region finde ich meist schöner für den Kalender.
Ich weiß, meckern ist blöd, wir werden demnächst auch wieder mehr Input liefern.

Ähm, bei Bild 9 werfe ich allerdings alle Urlaubsbilder-Ausschluß-Kriterien über Bord. Warum nur?? 

Grüße aus dem Westen.
Jule


----------



## Giom (3. März 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Warum nur??



hoffentlich nicht weil er merida fährt


----------



## Jule (4. März 2011)

Giom schrieb:


> hoffentlich nicht weil er merida fährt


Merida? 
Achso, du meinst die Kleidung und das Fahrrad! Sind mir kurz entgangen. Sorry, war abgelenkt.


----------



## PacMan (4. März 2011)

Ähem...


----------



## surftigresa (4. März 2011)

Pascal, ich dachte Du wärst das auf dem Bild


----------



## Handlampe (4. März 2011)

Hmm, schon interessant, wie sich die Abstimmung entwickelt. Hätte persönlich nicht gedacht, daß das Bild von Thomas klar in Führung liegt.
Nichts gegen Kollege Seelrider, aber grundsätzlich finde ich Bilder auf denen der Biker nur noch von hinten zu sehen ist nicht so prickelnd. Naja, ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. März 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Merida?
> Achso, du meinst die Kleidung und das Fahrrad! Sind mir kurz entgangen. Sorry, war abgelenkt.



Also ich hab gerade mal Ines gefragt wie sie Bild 9 bewerten würde, original Zitat: "Der Typ hat schöne Oberschenkel ... "
	





...


----------



## redrace (5. März 2011)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ähem...



Man(n) muss auch gönnen können!


----------



## redrace (5. März 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> "Der Typ hat schöne Oberschenkel ... "
> 
> 
> ...



Da stört ja auch kein Härchen den Blick auf die Muskeln!


----------



## ultra2 (5. März 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, schon interessant, wie sich die Abstimmung entwickelt. Hätte persönlich nicht gedacht, daß das Bild von Thomas klar in Führung liegt.
> Nichts gegen Kollege Seelrider, aber grundsätzlich finde ich Bilder auf denen der Biker nur noch von hinten zu sehen ist nicht so prickelnd. Naja, ist halt Geschmackssache.



Ich kann das Ergebnis verstehen. Mit dem hiesigen winterlichen Bedingungen assoziiere ich auch keine Sonnenurlaubsfotos. Diese Bilder haben zumindest bei mir eher im Sommer eine Chance.


----------



## AnjaR (5. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich kann das Ergebnis verstehen. Mit dem hiesigen winterlichen Bedingungen assoziiere ich auch keine Sonnenurlaubsfotos. Diese Bilder haben zumindest bei mir eher im Sommer eine Chance.


 
 Besser hät ich's auch nicht erklären können.


----------



## Handlampe (5. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich kann das Ergebnis verstehen. Mit dem hiesigen winterlichen Bedingungen assoziiere ich auch keine Sonnenurlaubsfotos. Diese Bilder haben zumindest bei mir eher im Sommer eine Chance.



Naja, da denken wir ein wenig unterschiedlich. Deshalb hab ich ja den letzten Kalender auch "verdreht", also die Sommerfotos in den Winter und umgekehrt.
Mich baut sowas immer auf, wenn ich im Winter bei irgendeinem üseligen Wetter, 0 Grad, Nieselregen, zumindest mal an der Wand ein Bild mit Sonnenschein habe.


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. März 2011)

Ich weiß nicht mehr ganz genau, aber guckt euch mal den Januar und Juli aus 2010 an. Hier gab es doch auch eine Abstimmung, ob die Bilder gemischt werden oder in den Monat in den Kalender kommen, an dem sie eingereicht wurden? Ich sehe das ähnlich wie ihr, aber anscheinend hatte die Masse damals ebenfalls wieder anders entschieden.


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. März 2011)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ähnlich wie ihr, aber anscheinend hatte die Masse damals ebenfalls wieder anders entschieden.


Okay, Uwe wars. Ich hab nichts gesagt


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich kann das Ergebnis verstehen. Mit dem hiesigen winterlichen Bedingungen assoziiere ich auch keine Sonnenurlaubsfotos. Diese Bilder haben zumindest bei mir eher im Sommer eine Chance.



Wieso? Ist doch das gleiche wie das Eintragen von im "Sonnentrainingslager" eingefahrenen Punkten in dieses seltsame Konstrukt von Winterpokal. Ist meiner Ansicht nach völlig wuscht, welches Motiv den jeweiligen Monat ziert!


----------



## Seelrider (6. März 2011)

Hallo,

es war nicht meine Absicht mit meinem Foto eine weitere Diskussion losbrechen, ob nun Fotos von anderen Orten als im Umfeld von Köln/Bonn ok oder richtig sind.
Mich hat ein Beitag im Forum zum Thema Kalender aufgerüttelt und ich wollte dann die Aktion auch wieder mit einem Foto unterstützen.
Ich freue mich natürlich über die Stimmen zu meinem Foto. Uwe, ich kann aber auch deine Meinung zum Bild gut verstehen.
Ich finde allerdings grundsätzlich Bilder besser, die zur Jahreszeit und dem Monat passen, wahrscheinlich denken andere ebenso.
Wenn ich in den nächsten Monaten mal ein geeignetes Foto hier in der KBU auf die Speicherkarte bringe, dann werde ich es hier sicherlich vorstellen.
Wir haben so schönes Wetter und ich kann keine Runde mit dem MTB machen. Es hat mich leider eine Erkältung voll erwischt.
Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (6. März 2011)

Seelrider schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es war nicht meine Absicht mit meinem Foto eine weitere Diskussion losbrechen, ob nun Fotos von anderen Orten als im Umfeld von Köln/Bonn ok oder richtig sind.



Diskussionen sind doch ok, beleben die ganze Sache hier zumindest.
Ich hoffe natürlich das dich das nicht davon abhält weiter schöne Fotos für den Kalender vorzustellen.

Ansonsten wünsch ich dir natürlich gute Besserung.


----------



## Handlampe (7. März 2011)

...na, kommen noch ein paar Stimmen...


----------

